# Sticky  Official Puff.Com Event. Live Music and After Party!



## CarpeSimia (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey Puffers&#8230;

Come on out to a fun filled event on May 20th. A great FOP "Friend of Puff" John Frank is going to be playing in South Florida FINALLY! He will be at Churchill's in Miami followed by a great after party sponsored by our friends at CasaFelipe Miami.

John Frank has opened for such artists as Foreigner, Corey Smith, Lisa Loeb, Gary Sinese & The Lieutenant Dan Band, Idina Menzel, Everclear, Matt Wertz and John McLaughlin. He is a 6 time performer at the Florida Music Festival. He is currently #7 on Alternativeaddiction.com's top 10 unsigned bands. He just released his second record "The Spaces Between" and completed two tours throughout the East Coast.

John regularly plays the House of Blues, the Hard Rock Live and the Social in Orlando and in his recent travels he has played at the Lion's Den in New York, The Blue Bar and The Five Spot in Nashville, Nuetral Grounds and Carrollton Station in New Orleans, Harpers Ferry in Boston and numerous other great locations along the East Coast. John has quite a fan club as he now has thousands of followers on Facebook, MySpace and Twitter and they all want to know what he is up to next.

Well, next stop is Churchill's in Miami on Thursday, May 20th. Doors open at 9pm and the show starts at 9:30pm. Churchill's is located at 5501 NE 2nd Avenue. Miami, FL 33137.

The Puff editorial staff will keep a close eye on John from the time he starts his practice that night through his jam session and then do an in depth interview with him at the after party at CasaFelipe Miami.

Speaking of After Party&#8230;

Our good friends at CasaFelipe Miami (www.Casafelipemiami.com) have been kind enough to offer their home to us and to John for a party after his show. They will be bringing us some of their new best selling cigars to taste for free as well as giving us some nice discounts on their wines and liquors.

The party will begin immediately after John's show and Casafelipe Miami is located at: 
900 Sw 8th Street. Miami, FL 33180 (305) 860-3230.

If you have ANY questions at all about John Frank's event or about the after party at Casa Felipe Miami, please email [email protected].

Puffers, Please come out to support our friend John Frank and our friend Casa Felipe Miami (www.Casafelipemiami.com)
Also please make sure to check out www.Puff.com for cool and new exciting events coming your way and log on to www.cigarforums.net/forums/ to find local HERFS in your area!

Please take a look at the Puff video of the week on the right hand side of the www.puff.com homepage so you can see a fun impromptu video of John doing "Fast Car" with just him and his guitar. If you like what you see, please support him this Thursday and come down and see him at Churchill's and then come over and meet him at Casafelipe Miami. If you are interested in downloading "Fast Car" on iTunes, here is the link: Fast Car by John Frank - Download Fast Car on iTunes


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Ill be there - should be a GREAT time. Daniel aka Stogie will be there as well


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Can't wait and I will have video camera in hand to catch all the fun. Looking forward to seeing some of our Florida guys there.


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

Can't wait. I've know John since middle school and his music is great. Also can't wait to get out in Miami and meet some of the So. Fla Puffers!! Should be a great night with good music and good friends.eace:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

How much fun does this look? What a lousy break for me that my Lear is due for maintenance this week. Pics of this event would be nice so I know what I missed?


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

Don't forget tonights the night for some good music and good smokes in S. Florida. If you can make it its gonna be a good time. Hope to get to meet some of you tonight. :drum:


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Guys - the show is still on. Not sure if CasaFelipe is going to stay open late. We are hoping they will but come listen to the great music and we will figure it out from there. CaseFelipe is only 10m away from the concert.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

John Frank rocked the house. I shot video of his whole set so I will put something together and post it up in.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm sure yall must have had a great time:thumb: :clap2:


:beerchug:


.


----------

